# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wouda (Heerenveen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wouda

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Groepspraktijk Huisartsen De Compaenen, Heerenveen

Adres: Veldschans 115, Heerenveen

Website: www.groepspraktijkdecompaenen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wouda*

----------

